# Diagrama Tv Sony Kv-29rs10



## Mavila (Dic 30, 2005)

alguien podria indicarme donde puedo descargar el diagrama de este modelo de Tv?
agradesco anticipadamente, y si podrian decirme con que programa visualizo archivos con extension .Z01 ya que descargue un archivo con esta extension y no lo puedo ver el archivo tiene 1.95Mb y si desean les puedo enviar indicar destino


----------



## ask123 (Abr 9, 2006)

me gustaria que colocaras el destino para ver.


----------

